# If you have used "All Purpose Nipple Ointment"



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Was it impossible to get?? I have spent 2 days and numerous phone calls trying to get an RX filled. Meanwhile my poor nipples are getting worse and worse, so bad I'm having horrible thoughts about weaning.









If you've used APNO, was it helpful? I feel like it is my last resort and I'm putting a lot of hope into it. I hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

It needs to be filled by a compounding pharmacy, because they need to mix it up on the spot. In my city, this was a small old-school independent pharmacy, not a drugstore or big-box type place. The LC/ped who gave me the prescription directed me there. Can you ask whoever wrote you the prescription for help? I found this site which might be helpful?

I do think the APNO helped me. I had A LOT of pain, due to tongue tie, early nipple damage and who knows what else. The APNO did seem to speed my healing and provide some immediate relief.

Good luck!


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I did just finally find a place, and my RX will be ready this evening. Thank goodness!! What an ordeal though. Even that pharmacy has called me twice to discuss it because insurance typically won't pay for compounded RXs apparently.

I'm so happy to hear that it worked for you. Mine are torn to shreds from a teething toddler, and from me being away from him for a week. He has been like a barracuda, and of course wanting to nurse constantly.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh good. Re: insurance, as I recall the pharmacy I used didn't take insurance either, I just paid up front (I think it was about $30, but I was in so much pain I would have paid much more







) and then I submitted the receipt to my insurance and got reimbursed.

If you've got actual physical wounds going on, I really think you'll find it to be a big help. It's even got a bit of pain relief in it, so you should start feeling better right away. DH called it the magical nipple stuff, and I always had it by my side for weeks! In the thick of it I took ibuprofen pretty regularly as well, I think it helped with the swelling.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

IIRC, my MW had to call the script into Walgreens and talk to the pharmacist on how to compound it. It is the MOST HELPFUL THING EVAR. I hope you get the same relief! I'm glad you got your hands on some!!


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh yes, I most certainly have wounds. Y'all are making me feel hopeful. Only 1 hour, 47 minutes until it is ready.


----------



## belltree (Mar 10, 2009)

Glad you found a pharmacy!

This stuff saved our breastfeeding relationship, and after weeks and weeks of chopped nipples, they finally started healing and we are still feeding and no end in sight! It's all worth it


----------



## memz (Feb 1, 2007)

APNO is magic in a jar!!!! It did wonders for me...hope you feel better soon


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Hope things have been better since!!


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I got it! Not a huge difference yet, but hopefully that will happen soon.

One more question though, how often do you apply it? I've read a few different things online, but there were no instructions on the jar.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

I was told to apply after every feeding. Of course, this was when I had a two-week-old, so that meant I was applying pretty often. If I were you, I'd apply after every feeding and a few additional times throughout the day. I don't think you can overdo it, really. Apply sparingly - I was told to use enough to make the nipple shiny, but not so much that it was messy. My LC told me I'd feel some results after 24 hours, and I think I did.
Here is some info about it by Dr. Newman, who originally developed the formula.

Fingers crossed that it gives you some relief!


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Addie* 
I was told to apply after every feeding. Of course, this was when I had a two-week-old, so that meant I was applying pretty often. If I were you, I'd apply after every feeding and a few additional times throughout the day. I don't think you can overdo it, really. Apply sparingly - I was told to use enough to make the nipple shiny, but not so much that it was messy. My LC told me I'd feel some results after 24 hours, and I think I did.
Here is some info about it by Dr. Newman, who originally developed the formula.

Fingers crossed that it gives you some relief!


Thank you! The jar says "apply 2x a day". I thought that seemed ridiculously low.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

i was told after every feed. only enough to make the nipple shiny - you should not be able to see it after you apply. no need to wash off before next feed. use for 1 week and reassess.








hope it helps!


----------



## memz (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatioGardener* 
i was told after every feed. only enough to make the nipple shiny - you should not be able to see it after you apply. no need to wash off before next feed. use for 1 week and reassess.








hope it helps!

Those were the instructions I had also.

Hope you feel better soon!!


----------

